# First time HT room setp! TWO 18's ported!



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

Im new to the forum i really big in car audio im a big SSA audio fan and always wanted a home theater room setup but i really have no experience with products and technical stuff in the home audio category 
Subwoofer
One thing i do know im going to do is run two 18's for the low end in the system already have a 15cubic feet box built it was from a old system in the yukon ran two 18inch ssa xcons and a pair of the zcon's in the enclosure
its 6.5cubes net per chamber with 110inchs of port area per chamber the box is divided flush mounted on top and 1.5inch mdf all around so its pretty sturdy only down fall is its tuned at 31hz and i dont think that's low enough for movies to feel the real kick. Undecided on the driver to use only know of good car audio drivers. i had obsidian audio in mind used "FI" in past loved them but the budget for drivers is 400 so ssd are a little over it i can go a little more just dont really want to. I dont really know what to power them with i was looking at behringer or crown looking for 1000rms to 2000rms for the amp dont need anything to crazy powerful .Usually companies that makes amps in the cheap budget range dont actually put out the rated rm's power or state max watts. Im also interested in eqiupment on classifieds save a little cash for the budget dont want to spend no more then 300$ on a pro audio amp.
Reveiver
Receiver at this moment is a out of date "Insignia IS-HC040917" its been good to me only been using it as a 2channel for the tv in the living room for cable so nothing really heavy duty. Im not sure if i need a new reciever for a ht setup, So your opinions are needed badly
Speakers
Atm i only have a pair of Sony SS-mf55oH floor standing towers i really like them i know there is alot better sounding one's out there so im not sure if i should use them and add a center and bookshelves to them or ditch them and get a 5.0speaker set or get 4floor standing towers of a new brand and a center speaker? totally clueless with this part. I also like DIY speaker sets but the prices on them are crazy high. I was thinking of staining and varnishing them make it a unique look im realy good at constructing stuff and staining 
Screen
I had Projector in mind since its only going to be used for movies not all day use so it seemed like a good option havent looked at them so im unsure what to choose on a budget is 400-500$ im looking for a moderate picture was looking at some lcd, led,plasma tv's the room is small and square so a 42inch is plenty. projector or TV???????????????????????????? hmmmmmmm.......

Im a basshead so two 18's is a must lol all your help and idea's are needed ill get pictures some time tomorrow if i have time get a better picture 

What Amp and sub to get?
Is my Receiver alright or ?
Speaker's all options wanted!
Screen Projector or 42inch tv?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a warm welcome to Home Theater Shack. I will try to answer some of your questions.

On the subs, 31Hz tune is not bad, but you are correct, there is energy below that in some movies. Some of our good folks in the DIY subwoofer area will be happy to help with your build. Behringer and Crown are popular amps among our users.

You will definitely want a surround receiver for movies. 7.1 is overkill for most folks, so a moderate priced one that does 5.1 with HD audio processing will be fine. Most receivers built within the past 4-5 years will do that.

$300-500 is a good price range for a receiver. Accessories4Less offers factory refurb receivers at very good prices:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

$500 won't get a projector with an acceptable picture for HT use. $1500 or so will. For $500, better to go with a LCD or better yet LCD with LED backlighting.

Anyway, that is a start on answers. Hang around and ask plenty of questions and our members will get going.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack! HJones as always with great information :T I will say on ebay you can get a Optoma HD20 (which is entry level but not a bad PJ) from $500-700 but you are buying at own risk with no warranty so probably not the first choice.. anyways good luck and enjoy :bigsmile:


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

Projector is out of the picture going stick to a 42inch tv instead.

Really lost on the speakers but a 5.1 is what i need the room is small so wont take that much to be that loud. I really like klips but is the low end series not worthy the money?

Is the Onkyo TX-SR309 5.1-Channe? how would you know if it has Hd audio processing?


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

Foun some one selling a Harmon Carson 635 avr locally asking 220 it's going for 500$ brand new its in excellent condition? That receiver worth a I don't need 7 channels but its a gel of. Deal it seems like


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Personally I would probably pass its an older receiver might try and getting something more recent


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Personally I would probably pass its an older receiver might try and getting something more recent


Good point I was looking at some of the refurbished ones ones on the site you recommended but I personally don't know what's the best receiver to choose since i dont need a 7.1. I was going order a pair of the Sony Ssf 6000 4ways in the front and the 3way Sony Ssf I already have as the rear surround and purchase another brand center speaker since sony doesnt make the same series as a center speaker to go with it about 280$ is the max I want too spend the three speakers. Since its 400$ for the pair of obsidian 18's puts a Big Crunch on the extra cash to throw around. bass is a need in this build though i like to feel the air all around me! 

my box is 6cubes net on the button per chamber. If no one knows about obsidian its the newest talk in the car audio world i know this home audio but i think it would be just perfect for what i need. 

http://obsidiancaraudio.com/index.php?id=6 underrated easily take 750rms EACH!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

HD audio is called DTS-Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. The Onkyo SR-309 decodes both per the specs on Amazon's website.

Check out Hsu's speaker packages:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/speakerpkg.html

I have 5 of their subs, but not any of the bookshelf ones. I read one test report in a magazine that said that they are a bargain for the sound they produce. Having all front, center and surround speakers matched is a good idea; provides better side to side and front to back surround pans.


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

[

They look really nice ill research them a little bit


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> HD audio is called DTS-Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. The Onkyo SR-309 decodes both per the specs on Amazon's website.
> 
> Check out Hsu's speaker packages:
> 
> ...


is decoding BAD??? lol


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> HD audio is called DTS-Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. The Onkyo SR-309 decodes both per the specs on Amazon's website.
> 
> Check out Hsu's speaker packages:
> 
> ...


749hmm..plus shipping


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok been doing research and alot of thinking. Narrowed it down to two different types of 5.0 systems. the Hsu are pricey but look really fantastic only down fall is I prefer two tower speakers in the front . 2nd choice is the pioneer andrew jones, been reading the reviews and hear how great they are... For now though im going to purchase a pro audio amplifier and TV and use the receiver and speakers i have laying around for the time being till i get a higher budget for a moderate set 5.0 and receiver. Mean while ill make a mdf tv stand, stain and varnish and make it look pretty and might make some bookshelve stands for the rear I dont know at this moment. which leads me to aske whats the best placement for bookshelve speakers or rear surround? (Box is getting painted Glossy black, its a little scratched up from moving it HEAVY AS F***

also..placement for the subs the box is huge so its defiantly not easy to hide or move around., I was thinking behind the couch in the room with the ports facing towards the coach?


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

Fyi the room is 11x11 with normal ceilings and real hard wood floors,wonder if that plays a big part in acoustics. 
room is going to be used for Blu-ray movies-Live concert and normal listening music and pandora or usb.


----------

